# In a middle of surge?



## Herself (Feb 10, 2017)

Why when I'm in middle of surge they send me 10 min away?to do no suge pool?
Isn't surge created when pax need cars and there s not enough????
Something s not right
I dont mind driving with no surge but when in the middle of it anybody thoughts?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Herself said:


> Why when I'm in middle of surge they send me 10 min away?to do no suge pool?
> Isn't surge created when pax need cars and there s not enough????
> Something s not right
> I dont mind driving with no surge but when in the middle of it anybody thoughts?


Surge has nothing to do with pax


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Herself said:


> Why when I'm in middle of surge they send me 10 min away?to do no suge pool?
> Isn't surge created when pax need cars and there s not enough????
> Something s not right
> I dont mind driving with no surge but when in the middle of it anybody thoughts?


There are a lot of factors that play into this. Let's say your looking to get an Uber ride and you see it's surging. Do you just accept the ride, do you wait it out or do you look at other rideshare apps to see if you can find a cheaper ride? Do you know that if Uber is surging MORE than 2 times the amount, you can get a taxi for about the same price or cheaper. All these factors run through most pax heads when looking for a ride. To me, it's no surprise you are finding it difficult to get surge rides. Uber did admit back in the summer that surge was a bad strategy.

Still, I never leave a surge area for a flat rate ride unless it's a weak surge and I'm going for promotion.


----------



## Asanford38 (Mar 6, 2017)

I went through this same thing earlier and now I'm running into the same issue. I'm in a 3.7x surge area and got sent 10 min away for regular fare. I didn't accept 3 trips earlier because I was right in the center of a very large 3.5x surge area and was getting sent trips that were 12-17 min away for regular fares. Of course I got kicked off so I just went home. I'm not about to drive 17 min away for a regular fare in an area that isn't usually busy.


----------



## Herself (Feb 10, 2017)

Asanford38 said:


> I went through this same thing earlier and now I'm running into the same issue. I'm in a 3.7x surge area and got sent 10 min away for regular fare. I didn't accept 3 trips earlier because I was right in the center of a very large 3.5x surge area and was getting sent trips that were 12-17 min away for regular fares. Of course I got kicked off so I just went home. I'm not about to drive 17 min away for a regular fare in an area that isn't usually busy.


What do you mean you "got kicked off"?


----------



## Asanford38 (Mar 6, 2017)

My account which switched to "offline" due to not accepting 3 requests in a row. I had to wait a few minutes before I could go online again. Same thing happened when I first started and didn't know that I had to accept while on a trip.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Asanford38 said:


> I went through this same thing earlier and now I'm running into the same issue. I'm in a 3.7x surge area and got sent 10 min away for regular fare. I didn't accept 3 trips earlier because I was right in the center of a very large 3.5x surge area and was getting sent trips that were 12-17 min away for regular fares. Of course I got kicked off so I just went home. I'm not about to drive 17 min away for a regular fare in an area that isn't usually busy.


Hint for you guys.

When it surges the number of people ordering goes way down. Being in a surge zone is not good enough.

A) the far away pings come because drivers close to them are ignoring their pings. They are probably driving to the surge zone like true noobs.

B) You need to turn your Pax app on to make sure other drivers aren't blocking you from pings.

C) take your timeout! Don't get frustrated and go home. The timeout last two minutes. Go back online and cash in.

It's a huge rookie mistake to take non surge pings or give up. I let my acceptance rate fall until I get that 100 dollar ride to the airport. Don't give up so easily gentlemen


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Herself said:


> Why when I'm in middle of surge they send me 10 min away?to do no suge pool?
> Isn't surge created when pax need cars and there s not enough????
> Something s not right
> I dont mind driving with no surge but when in the middle of it anybody thoughts?


Same here. How is your acceptance rating? Not taking pool decreased my acceptance rate, naturally. Now in middle of surge and pings come 13+ minutes away, no surge. Coincidence? Perhaps.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Doowop said:


> Same here. How is your acceptance rating? Not taking pool decreased my acceptance rate, naturally. Now in middle of surge and pings come 13+ minutes away, no surge. Coincidence? Perhaps.


Why is that surprising? If the drivers close to them don't take the ping it's going to go to you


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Why is that surprising? If the drivers close to them don't take the ping it's going to go to you


I didn't say I was suprised. I was simply questioning if there is a relationship between low acceptance rate from not accepting pool and not receiving surge pings.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Hint for you guys.
> 
> When it surges the number of people ordering goes way down. Being in a surge zone is not good enough.
> 
> ...


This is good, you don't want to drive into a surge all gung ho, wait until you're in it to go online, and DONT chase surge!!

I can not stress that enough, all it's gonna do is piss you off and have you wasting time and gas.

If you think you're about 10 minutes or so from a surging area you're not familiar with don't worry about it, it's not for you

Unless, for example, you know an events getting out, or there's a notorious location and the bars are closing.. (that's what I mean by familiar)

Also, driver apps don't update as quickly as rider apps.

That means that your driver app can show a surge that th rider app has already shown has passed or decreased

Be aware of where you are in relation to other drivers. If you're in the middle of a hot spot and you have 9 drivers rolling in a circle around you within a 2 block radius, you have to MOVE.

Get out on the outside and you'll get pinged


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

Sometimes I think the whole surge this made up. I don't chase it, but it is so odd that surge will be showing after I'm on trip and then it isn't showing when I'm available for trips a very short while later. So i don't drive to an area just cause of surge. A lot of you guys brag about the surges you get in on so I guess it does happen but not to this old lady.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

1100 rides, maybe 4 were good prime time 250%+ with good distance. They are rare, but after 3.75 so many times getting 75 is appreciated.


----------

